# Fate Of Amandil?



## John (Aug 11, 2021)

What Happened To Amandil The Father Of Elendil After He Sailed West to speak with Manwe? Any Ideas? Please explain


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 11, 2021)

Unless Carl F. Hostetter's "The Nature of Middle-earth" (due out in September of this year in Germany as per the notification of the bookstore that I pre-ordered it at) provides new information, Amandil's fate in JRRT's writings so far published remains in the realm of pure speculation.


----------



## Elthir (Aug 11, 2021)

Maybe he was killed by Khamûl at the Dagor . . . oh wait . . . 

*Leo* just arrived and wants to tell *me* something . . .


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 11, 2021)

Elthir said:


> Maybe he was killed by Khamûl at the Dagor . . . oh wait . . .
> 
> *Leo* just arrived and wants to tell *me* something . . .


Bah, humbug! Ignorant puppy! Assuming one does voice-to-text with a microphone, or what?
There's an invention (perhaps only known legendarily by the sub-I-dunno set (30? 40? ...)) that allows communication without vocalization.
Not that I hope for an "oh, right" reaction, but I'll spell it out slowly ...

K E Y B O A R D ...


----------



## Elthir (Aug 11, 2021)

communication without vocalization


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 11, 2021)

Elthir said:


> communication without vocalization


Bah, humbug! "Alexa" and the rest of those wet dreams of secret services (public and private) world-wide are far from handling that (definitely if people don't speak purest High Language)..


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 11, 2021)

Quick question: What's the best way to wash a cat's mouth out with soap?


----------



## Elthir (Aug 11, 2021)

😂

*Purr*haps hide the soap in some soft ice cream. Chocolate-vanilla swirl would be *paw*some!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 11, 2021)

I got it covered.


----------



## grendel (Aug 11, 2021)

I believe he's alive and in some secret location along with John F. Kennedy and Marilyn Monroe. And Elvis.

As Olorgando says, pure speculation. 😇


----------



## Miguel (Aug 11, 2021)

He dwells in Avathar.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 12, 2021)

grendel said:


> I believe he's alive and in some secret location along with John F. Kennedy and Marilyn Monroe. And Elvis.


Do you suppose King Arthur might be getting a pit peeved with all those people crowding into his once-exclusive hideaway?🤔


----------



## Ealdwyn (Aug 13, 2021)

I thought he was hiding out with the winged Balrogs?


----------



## Alcuin (Aug 15, 2021)

Amandil sailed with three friends (probably his most faithful retainers) first east toward Middle-earth – he had given out the tale that he was emigrating to Middle-earth so that the minions of Ar-Pharazôn and Sauron would not stop him – then planned to turn and sail into the West. Nothing more was heard of him. 

The palantíri were gifts of the Eldar of Eressëa to Amandil, and apparently Elendil used the stone that was in communion with Tol Eressëa as had his father, but no information about his father was ever delivered to him. _However, _Elendil, his sons, and their followers in the nine ships were driven by a great wind from the Númenórean harbor of Rómenna to Middle-earth when the island was sunk into the sea.


----------

